# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Matplotlib widgets Rectangle selector: rcuprer une valeur

## Invit

Bonjour  tous,

J'essaye actuellement de dvelopper un programme python utilisant matplotlib et en particulier ses widgets. Ce que j'aimerais arriver  faire est la chose suivante:  partir d'une image gnre par la fonction imshow, pouvoir slectionner une zone de l'image avec la souris, calculer la moyenne dans cette zone et pouvoir ensuite rcuprer cette valeur pour la suite du programme



```

```

Bien sr taper 'moyenne=rs' n'est pas correct pour rcuperer la valeur pour la suite du programme. Comprenez-vous ce que j'essaye de faire?

Merci d'avance de votre attention !

Nico

----------

